# How many did you start out with and how much did you pay



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

How many goats did you start out with and how much did you pay for them?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I started with Bootsie, nigi/pygmy cross and paid $85 for her, Dolly my deceased full pygmy was added 9 months later and I paid $50 for her. 

Regardless of price though, I can't complain as Bootsie is one of my best milkers! Still going strong after a year fresh!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i started with a bred doe.. and i paid 350 for her.. 

but it all depends on what your looking for and what's available


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it bad not to remember how much you paid for your first goats?
I do remember how much our second goats were, Upset was $400 and Beri $450. Both bred.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hope (in milk) and Uno, both for $80.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i got my first doe for free. She was at the barn where i rode horses at.she followed me around like a lost little puppy, so the lady gave her to me. She was an alpine, and bred to a lamancha buck. 
beth


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

We started with 1 buck and 2 doe kids and paid $1200.00 for the 3 of them. Then my kids figured out how to swindle me into buying more expensive lines :ROFL:


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I started with 2 does @ 75 a piece they are Boer %'s and then added 2 more a month or so later at the same price . That was in the spring of 06 . In the fall of that year I add a $50 paint buck. Sold him right after he did his deed for $75. I have used 2 other bucks that I have bought and the later sold for what I paid for them . 3 of the original are set to kid at any time . I have kept 3 does born here and added 3 others .the 3 I added were 100. apiece. I have since had 32 babies born here. All have sold for between $50 -$100


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I started with 2 unregistered does (1 nigi 1 nigi with a hint of pygmy) a wether and a registered buck. I payed 300 for them all.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

The first goats I ever had were two Alpine does I got for free because someone owed my dad $$ and did a partial trade with the goaties. Many have come and gone since then and I'm not sure I remember the cost of most of them...

There were a couple years that I didn't have goats and then this past summer I bought 2 reg. Lamancha does for $150 each and an Alpine wether with a cart and harness for $200.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

My first goat ever was a Boer wether I paid $150 for.

The start of my herd though was a 50% Boer doe named Sadie that I paid $300 for.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My first goat was Lyric a purebred unregistered Nubian, I paid $60 for her. I had originally bought her for putting orphaned lambs on or selling the milk for orphaned animals. I then kinda fell in love with the goats and then bought Heidi for $65. (I believe that's right anyways) And then I bought Lyrae for $350 (plus shipping which was $95) and then Chase was bought for $150 and then Orion was born. :greengrin:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

When we moved to Iowa 3 years ago someone gave us a pygmy kid--Lillie for free. We then added two nigerian dwarf wethers ($80.00 for both) Lenny and Leo then last year we got two more nig dwarf wethers $100.00 for both Larry and Lorenzo. I think we are taking a break this year and not adding to the bunch. My daughter wants to get a barnyard pak from one of the hatchery. Ducks, chickens, turkey and geese. I am not so sure how that will turn out with our dog!!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

I just have the two boys (pets), but Opie was $75 I *think* and Tavi was $100.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I started out with two unregistered pygmy doe kids, $80 each.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well...i got 2 for $100 because the guy thought I was a cute little :angel2: :ROFL: yeah right...anyway the next day I had three cause one kidded....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first goats were free


First mini goats were 150 each. 

First registered Nigerian was $85.00 (yah they gave me a huge discount when they found out it was my birthday :hi5: )


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We started out with just a very few, not sure on the exact number they arranged from $300-$400.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

My first goat, Rosie (pygmy) was $150.

First registered Nigerian doe I bought was Honey -- got a screaming deal of $175 bred for her 'cause she was so wild.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I started out with Rueben and he was 50 dollars, then I sold him and bought Andy and Amos and they were each 50 dollars. They are just pets. Kibbles was given to us free. And Allie cost us 300.oo. My son's market goats usually cost around 75-100 dollars a piece. We only have four goats right now.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't remember how much we paid for our first goat, Maggie. But I do remember when we got our second (_my_ first) goat, Millie...she was $140. Oh and these were both Nubians.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

First few goats were all free, kind of a rescue mission, and my first Reg. Nubian was 200.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

My first two were my Registered Nigi girls. I paid $150 each and that was a break in price because I bought two at the same time from the breeder.

My first two Alpine milk does were $200 each.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My first goat was a registered ND doe for $150. She was bred and kidded the day after I bought her. :shocked:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I started with four and they were $175 each. _Worth_ so much more than that though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

when I started into goats ...I bought 10 ...fb registered does for $300 each...they were just standard does nothing special...boy did that change...not standard anymore...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

2 reg'd mini nubian does for $200 a piece and one was bred
(and the addiction began...)


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

My first goats were Nubians, and doe and a whether and I got them for free through a contest in 4-H =]


----------

